# Another one down!!!!



## racing_kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oooops!  Looks like Adam Gadahn has been arrested.  Given, this is coming from Pakistan, AND it's the AP reporting, but it's still great news in my book.  Linky to story here




> KARACHI, Pakistan (AP) -- Pakistani intelligence officers say they have arrested Adam Gadahn, the American-born spokesman for al-Qaida. Two officers say Gadahn was arrested in the city of Karachi in recent days. They spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to release the information.
> 
> Gadahn has been wanted by the FBI since 2004 and two years later was charged with treason. There is a $1 million reward for information leading to his arrest or conviction.
> 
> He has posted videos and messages calling for the destruction of the West and for strikes against targets in the United States. The most recent was posted Sunday, praising the U.S. Army major charged with killing 13 people in Fort Hood, Texas.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 7, 2010)

As I said before..I love happy endings!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 7, 2010)

That is out-fucking-standing!!!  That traitorous piece of shit...  

We might actually get some actionable intelligence out of him.  Congrats on a successful grab!!!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 7, 2010)

Capitol punishment I hope. I'm sure we could fill the squad from volunteers here.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lot of high-profile dirtbags getting rolled up in Pakistan lately.  I can't help but wondering if they're finally getting serious about cracking down on the Islamic insurgency that could topple their government and give Al Qaena nukes, or if they're pulling all these people off the street to keep up from grabbing them.  Maybe they're trying to get them all in one place so they can negotiate... whatever the reason, I see getting these guys off the battleifield is a good start.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 7, 2010)

It wasn't him...unfortunately.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/03/07/world/main6275953.shtml

U.S.-Born al Qaeda Arrest News Incorrect
Confusion Over Militant's Identity Sparked Reports of Gadahn Arrest; Some Media Say It is Another U.S.-Born Terrorist
(CBS)  Last Updated 5:25 p.m. ET

An "important Taliban militant" was arrested today in Pakistan. But that is where the confusion started.

Earlier it was reported by Pakistani media that intelligence agents had arrested Adam Gadahn, the American-born spokesman for al Qaeda, in an operation in the southern city of Karachi.

It was further reported by the Associated Press and Reuters that Gadahn had been arrested, sourcing security officials.

CBS News was told by sources in the Pakistan government that it was Gadahn, even after U.S. officials refused to confirm it was the California native for whom a $1 million reward has been posted.

Now, CBS News' Farhan Bokhari in Islamabad writes that earlier reports the detained individual was Gadahn proved false. According to a Pakistan security official who spoke with CBS News on condition of anonymity, the arrested individual is in fact "a Taliban militant leader who is known as Abu Yahya."

The official said evidence compiled from an interrogation of the suspect and information exchanged with U.S. officials verified the man's identify.

The reassessment only added to the confusion surrounding the arrest of a man earlier described by other unnamed Pakistani security officials as Gadahn.

"In the light of our latest information, I can say, this is not looking like Gadahn. But it is still the arrest of an important Taliban militant," said the Pakistani security official who spoke to CBS News late Sunday.

The New York Times, sourcing American and Pakistani officials, reports that the man arrested was Abu Yahya Mujahdeen Al-Adam, and describes him as an al Qaeda commander who was born in Pennsylvania.

Western diplomats in Islamabad, responding to the latest twist to this increasingly confusing saga, said the arrest is not insignificant. "Even if this is not Adam Gadahn, it is still not an unimportant development. But let's hold our breath before we come to a final conclusion. We may be groping in the dark 'til someone, especially the Pakistanis who are holding this man, agree to present him publicly," said one western diplomat in Islamabad who spoke to CBS News on condition of anonymity.

Gadahn, who is also known by various aliases (including Yahya Majadin Adams and Azzam al-Amriki), has posted videos and messages calling for the destruction of the West and for strikes against targets in the United States, the most recent surfacing today, in which he praised the U.S. Army major charged with killing 13 people in Fort Hood, Texas and urged other U.S. Muslims to use him as a role model.

Gadahn grew up on a goat farm in Riverside County, Calif., and converted to Islam at a mosque in nearby Orange County, before moving to Pakistan in 1998, where he is believed to have attended an al Qaeda training camp, and served as a translator and consultant for the group,

He is wanted by the FBI, which has posted a $1 million reward for information leading to his arrest or conviction for treason.

Reports of the arrest of Gadahn followed recent detentions of several Afghan Taliban commanders in Karachi, which have been viewed as a sign that Pakistan is cooperating more closely with Washington in its fight against insurgents.

© MMX, CBS Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 7, 2010)

OH rats.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

What a let-down.  Ah well, on the upside, it's still one more goat-fucking asshole who's locked away.  Hopefully this guy's captors take full advantage of NOT being bound by the Geneva Convention.  Let'em have it.


----------



## pardus (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm still in favor of starting a Foreign legion/SS/Templar/Mongol unit to ride through the region with abandon conquering/defeating like in the days of old, finishing this problem once and for all!

Before anyone asks, YES it could be done, WITH EASE!  

All we need is a directive and a media black out, problem solved.

I will be the first volunteer! :cool:

Seriously.


----------



## QC (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the light went on in Pakistan when the gave ground to the Taliban and realised it was a mistake.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2010)

An American from PA, we should still try his ass for treason. probably an eagles fan.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 8, 2010)

From PA??  Humpf..we usually cling to our (original) religion and guns.


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 8, 2010)

Fuck Pakistan. They need to do a lot more and say a lot less. After all the collaboration between the ISI and the TB, they need to STFU and put some real results on the table.


----------

